# How to wear high heels



## anitars (May 21, 2005)

Hello ladies !

"Give a girl the right shoes and she can conquer the world". So said Marilyn Monroe.

Just wanted to share this amazing link on how to wear heels.

Very instructive !!

http://netdump.com/users/jenny/wearing.htm


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2005)

Cool site!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 21, 2005)

That's wonderful! Thanks for sharing. I see so many women stumbling around in heels. It makes me wonder if they never learned to walk in heels or if their shoes are so uncomfortable that they can't walk straight.


----------



## girl_geek (May 22, 2005)

lol, that's awesome! I cannot walk down the aisle of a shoe store in narrow heels without wobbling all over the place -- of course I also know that my feet aren't parallel when I walk. Plus, the last time I got my feet measured my heel is a width AAAAAA (yes 6 A's!) and my toes were a width AAAA which is why I have NEVER been able to find a pair of pumps or slip-on shoes that don't fall off with the first step I take (except for flip-flops or something else with a strap between the toes




) I have resigned myself to never wearing pumps even though I will have to work in an office someday!


----------



## Geek (May 23, 2005)

OH that site's colors are so annoying



lol





Originally Posted by *anitars* 

Hello ladies !
"Give a girl the right shoes and she can conquer the world". So said Marilyn Monroe.

Just wanted to share this amazing link on how to wear heels.

Very instructive !!

http://netdump.com/users/jenny/wearing.htm


----------



## nydoll23 (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OH that site's colors are so annoying



lol Yeah thoses lights are one step away from giving someone a seizure.


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 13, 2006)

Where can I buy double stick tape? Preferly at Wal- mart, Sally's.....


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lots of good infor, thank you for sharing Anita


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm...I guess I was born to wear heels, 'cause I already naturally do most of what they say on that site. lol.

I guess it's just because I have a lot of practice, seeing as how I'm only 5'0". lol.


----------



## han (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for posting!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool site


----------



## Tesia (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for posting


----------



## MissMudPie (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting! Whoever wrote that must have seen me try to walk in heels.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## SwtValina (Dec 15, 2006)

Very educational. Thanks!


----------



## Solimar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love it. Very cool =)


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 20, 2006)

THanks for the info. I just bought 2 pairs of them and yes, i am sad to say I can't stand right now


----------



## David (Dec 23, 2006)

Great site, very informative. I guess I'm lucky, I have no problems walking in heels. maybe it's because I practiced, practiced, and practiced until I got it down pat. It did take quite some time though.


----------



## Monique_sl (Feb 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *anitars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello ladies !
"Give a girl the right shoes and she can conquer the world". So said Marilyn Monroe.

Just wanted to share this amazing link on how to wear heels.

Very instructive !!

How to wear high heels

Thanks, very informative page, i added it to my favorites.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## monniej (Feb 19, 2007)

i just wanted to share a funny story about my first time wearing heels. it was easter sunday 1973 and my mom let me buy my first pair of 2 1/2" heels. i got fully dressed, including said heels, and proceeded down the stairs. i slipped heels first and broke both heels off the shoes. they then resembled odd looking slippers. my family had a hearty laugh and i was mortified. after i got the shoes fixed i practiced everyday until i was a true high heel diva! thats story still cracks me up! lol~


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 19, 2007)

i have so many shigh heels but i can only pose in them... cant walk for anything! lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

I came across this site last year and completely forgotten about it.

Thanks for sharing the link!

I still can't walk in heels to save my life, lol!


----------

